# Improper Housing



## Kadaan (Jan 19, 2010)

I didn't know where this belonged, or even if it's appropriate for the forum in general, but I just wanted to rant a bit.

I was looking through craigslist ads today, and found one of someone who's looking to get rid of 2 baby RES: http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pet/1559718774.html The owner no longer "has time" to care for them. How do you not have time? They're babies. YOU JUST GOT THEM. Impulse buys of pets ARE BAD, OKAY?!

To make things worse, the owner posted a photo of what she's housing TWO RES in:










"Will come with the clear bucket you see in the pic and food"... the owner calls that a bucket?

/frustrated

I felt like ranting to the ad poster, but they obviously don't really care so that wouldn't accomplish anything other than making them mad and me even more upset.

I also felt like paying the $15 to adopt them, but I _know_ I don't have the space to care for 2 RES. (If any of you do and live near Orange County, please do though! )


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jan 19, 2010)

So sad! Maybe you can send her a nice email to educate her a little.


----------



## Tom (Jan 19, 2010)

I worked in the retail pet industry for eight years. You wouldn't believe the stuff I heard and saw. I spent more time talking people out of buying things than I did selling. I would stand in front of them and tell them NOT to buy things that would hurt, or at least not help, their animal and some of them would argue with me. I would explain that were weren't in business to NOT make money, so there must be a pretty good reason for me to tell you not to buy it, right?

Or how about the people who buy the animal and then, two months later, when its nearly dead, they come back and buy the book on how to care for it.

No, goldfish(or turtles) don't belong in bowls.
No, Iguanas don't belong in 10 gallon aquariums, even if they chain store down the street sells them that way.
No, you can't watch the bettas fight.
No, you can't keep a boa and a small Iguana in a multi-species set-up. ( Well, not for very long, anyway. )

The ignorance of the general public will never cease to amaze me if I live to be 100.

On a happier note: I hope that forums like this one will help to reduce and or eliminate these sorts of problems.

Have a nice day. Thank you for shopping with us.


----------



## dmmj (Jan 19, 2010)

Those containers are what they are actually sold in in chinatown amd other areas.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 19, 2010)

I actually have about 8 of those plastic carriers. People turn them in with their RES when they're tired of caring for them. One contained a RES so large she had to stand on her hind legs to turn around.


----------



## Isa (Jan 20, 2010)

! Did you try to talk to the owner as Kimber suggested, it is a good idea. Maybe you can save those little one lives.


----------



## vickyb (Jan 20, 2010)

Gets me very angry and upset when I see pets mistreated. Its disgusting.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 20, 2010)

Since this is in the debate section, I'll play devil's advocate and give the "pro" side:

This little container is so easy to clean. You just have to dump the water, give it a scrub and put in fresh water. Its also shallow enough that you don't have to have a rock or a dock for the turtle to get out of the water.


----------



## terryo (Jan 20, 2010)

I live close to China Town in NY, and they are all over. They have fish stores with Koi, and you can always get a RES hatchling in the same little "tub" for $5. If you walk in the residential district you can see women sitting in front of their homes with all kinds of turtles wrapped in netting.....still alive, waiting to be in someone's soup pot. These things are hard for us to understand, I know. There are many cultures that eat turtles, and many restaurants in China Town, that have turtle soup on the menu. Someone told me (I have never seen this) that they cook a bunch of baby RES and put them over noodles.
I rescued a 9 year old RES last Spring that was the same size as a 50 cent coin, in the same little tub with only an inch of water. The girl told me you don't have to feed it if you want to go on vacation. I was at a graduation party of a very wealthy family. One of the daughters told me she had a turtle, and asked if I would like to see it. I couldn't believe it was 9 years old. Of course it's shell was very bumpy, and somewhat soft. She couldn't swim at all. I had to gradually increase the water. If she couldn't stand on her feet she would panic and sink to the bottom. It was the saddest thing to see. 
Well, our little girl is beautiful now, and growing, and won the calendar contest on the RES forum. (my last RES rescue...I swear!) 




Doesn't she look big in this picture? Well, she is sitting on a piece of bark in a bird bath garden. That's how small she is...9 years old! Pathetic !!


----------



## Isa (Jan 20, 2010)

Awww Terry, she is beautiful, poor little one, Thank God you saved her. It must have been terrible to see her panick to touch the ground .


----------



## Tom (Jan 23, 2010)

emysemys said:


> Since this is in the debate section, I'll play devil's advocate and give the "pro" side:
> 
> This little container is so easy to clean. You just have to dump the water, give it a scrub and put in fresh water. Its also shallow enough that you don't have to have a rock or a dock for the turtle to get out of the water.


 Sorry Yvonne. You are much too delightful to play devil's advocate, and I refuse to attack your statements.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 23, 2010)

LOL!!


----------



## Madkins007 (Jan 23, 2010)

My Devil's Advocate statement would be "Red-ear Sliders should be labeled as an invasive species and not sold in the pet trade." Of all the possible pet water turtles, these have to be among the worst to sell to the general public.


----------



## Angi (Jan 23, 2010)

Kadaan said:


> I didn't know where this belonged, or even if it's appropriate for the forum in general, but I just wanted to rant a bit.
> 
> I was looking through craigslist ads today, and found one of someone who's looking to get rid of 2 baby RES: http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pet/1559718774.html The owner no longer "has time" to care for them. How do you not have time? They're babies. YOU JUST GOT THEM. Impulse buys of pets ARE BAD, OKAY?!
> 
> ...




I live in Ramona north east of San Diego. If you want to meet me half way I will take them. I will pay $15 to save a turtle. I might be going to Irvine Monday if that woeks.


----------



## Kadaan (Jan 24, 2010)

The original ad is gone, so I assume someone already picked them up. Hope they went to a better home .


----------

